# [touches "spéciales"] touches de son plus détectées

## barul

Salut à vous.

Voilà, je viens de remarquer que mes touches pour baisser/monter le son ainsi que le couper ne sont plus fonctionnelles.

Un petit coup de xev ne me donne rien de très probant : 

```
#

KeymapNotify event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

#

    keys:  1   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0  

#

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
```

Je ne sais pas vraiment comment interpréter ça, mais j'aimerais bien récupérer mes touches spéciales…

Merci d'avance pour l'aide ou les pistes apportées

----------

## Ezka

IMHO c'est à cause de xbindkeys qui intercepte la touche. Recommence sans le .xbindkeysrc ou sans avoir lancé / après avoir tuer xbindkeys

----------

## barul

À moins que ça ne se lance tout seul, je ne l'ai pas lancé.

(Je ne serais sûrement pas sur mon desktop avant ce week-end, donc si jamais des solutions sont proposées je ne pourrais donner de résultats)

----------

## Ezka

Ha oui effectivement si tu ne l'utilises pas ça risque pas d'être ça   :Laughing:  ; en fonction de ce qui te sert à utiliser tes touches raccourcis essaye de le désactiver. Chez moi les touches interceptées par xbindkeys on ce genre de sorties sur xev.

Sinon tu peux toujours essayer de renseigner ça : XF86AudioLowerVolume, XF86AudioRaiseVolume, XF86AudioMute ; ce sont surement les noms plus ou moins génériques des touches pour le son.

----------

## barul

Hum je viens de remarquer quelque chose d'assez intéressant : sur mon laptop (Lenovo Y530) mes touches multi-médias ne sont pas détectées par xev (même genre de sortie que celles de mon desktop) en revanche, elles fonctionnent!

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

J'ai un clavier logitech avec des touches comme ça (lecture, pause, suivant, molette pour le volume, etc.) et toutes ces commandes fonctionnent. Je n'utilise pas de logiciels spécifiques (xbindkeys, etc.) et je suis en xorg1.9 sur amd64.

A titre d'information voici ce que retourne xev quand je touche le volume ou les touches de lecture :

```
KeymapNotify event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  2   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

FocusOut event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    mode NotifyGrab, detail NotifyAncestor

FocusIn event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyAncestor

KeymapNotify event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  2   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

FocusOut event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    mode NotifyGrab, detail NotifyAncestor

FocusIn event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x2a00001,

    mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyAncestor

KeymapNotify event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  2   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

```

Donc ça ne semble pas venir de là.

Tu as quoi comme configuration clavier pour xorg et quel est ton environnement bureautique ?

Cdt,

DuF

----------

